# Which country do you think has the best health care?



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

From what you have observed, which country do you think is closest to having the best health care system around?


----------



## Fhs3 (May 8, 2014)

If it's not the US I'd be surprised. Having said that, we have an insanely high mortality rate, one of the lowest in the industrialized world. Great medicine but we die young. Surely the statisticians made a mistake.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2014)

I wouldn't trade our system for that of every other country but of course it could still be improved.
The trouble is, our present government wants to cut into it because we are all getting older.
D'oh. That's why we need to invest more into it, not less.


----------



## d0ug (May 9, 2014)

I think the best medical system is where they don't have any doctors. What they call the blue zones all around the world people live to be 100+ and they have no doctors.
The worst medical system and the most expensive is the U.S. The number one killer is the medical system.
http://www.sweetliberty.org/issues/health/cause.htm

http://newswithviews.com/Pell/rob100.htm


----------



## Falcon (May 9, 2014)

Gael said:


> From what you have observed, which country do you think is closest to having the best health care system around?



What country are you talking about FHS3 ?  (Your posts don't show where you're located.)


----------



## Fhs3 (May 9, 2014)

I'm in the US midwest Falcon.





Falcon said:


> What country are you talking about FHS3 ?  (Your posts don't show where you're located.)


----------



## d0ug (May 14, 2014)

The doctors kill, injure, and infect 15,000,000 people per year in the U.S. 
  And no one goes to jail. They are self polices and legislated themselves to be a monopoly 
  The U.S. pays more than all other industrial countries put together.
  The U.S has the most advanced medical in the world.
  The U.S. has the most obese, and one of the highest cancer, diabetes, and Alzheimers
  The U.S. is 36 in longevity 
  The word cure is no longer in the vocabulary of a doctor the word now is manage symptoms.
  Out of the thousands of drugs listed in the PDR [nurse’s drug handbook] if you remove antibiotic there is no drug that cures any illness.
  If you think this is the best the psychiatrist probably has drugs for you


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2014)

> The U.S. is 36 in longevity


Well, you do manage to shoot a lot of people who are mostly very young.
This must have some effect on longevity rates.
:sorry: I couldn't resist.

Seriously now, life expectancy in the US is 79.8 (34th rank) and Australia is 83 (9th rank).
What can you really deduce from these figures? Not much I would suspect.
You can draw whatever inference you wish.
People die prematurely from all kinds of things, including natural disasters.
The very place where you live may be hazardous to life e.g. Tornado Alley.
Even climate can be a factor. No-one freezes to death in Australia, not even the homeless.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 14, 2014)

There's a difference in "best health care" and "affordable health care."  We (US) still fall short on the latter.  Despite efforts to change, we still have millions of uninsured people and some of them do not get the quality of health care afforded to the rich.  Other countries emphasize more preventative health care and living.  They ban GMO products, strictly limit pesticides, and stress green living more than we do in this country.  

We could learn some lessons from Canada and Europe.


----------



## d0ug (May 15, 2014)

Canada and Europe have the same problem that is a monopoly of the medical system.
  It could easily be corrected take away the monopoly and make all forum of medicine available.  Put a law that doctor has to give you a cure if it exist. After a few hundred doctors get thrown in jail there would be a return of the word cure back into the medical language.


----------



## Bettyann (May 17, 2014)

Actually, the U.S. only ranks #38 in the world for health care... It has to do with the health care business being just that....a _business._ The AMA, FDA, and Big Pharma are corporations more interested in power and making money than in promoting health. 
I have nothing to do with doctors unless I absolutely have to... I am not saying there aren't a few good doctors who have a conscience...and yes, broken bones and other cases need surgery, etc... 
But as for one's general health... we look To The Miraculous Pills for cures. I prefer vitamins, herbs, and homeopathics and being sensible about what you eat... plus, as we all know, a healthy attitude and mind-set is what really works miracles. What each of us believes or does, however, is not 'wrong'...its just the way we choose to experience this big ol' life! :love_heart:


----------



## BobF (May 17, 2014)

Many of those millions that do not want health insurance have reasons and justifications for not doing so.    I have known of several that want to stay free of medical insurance and especially the likes of what our government has recently pushed on us.

Some I know of only want to have emergency coverage and depend on their diets and habits to take care of the rest of their inconveniences.   Break an arm, get appendicitis, or heart problems, then their emergency health coverage will get them the best types of medical care.

This mandatory, full time, medical insurance, is not wanted or needed by many people.   Pushing it on everybody is wrong and from this first years experience it has shown to be unwanted by large numbers of people.    

In my example I had employer paid for health insurance that covered much more than what the political insurance was able to provide.   But the employer has decided to turn us loose with a fixed amount, until we die, I guess.   I suppose they wanted to be as free as possible from any more government meddling. So far it appears that we are now paying more for less coverage.   So why is that considered to be better than before.

There are still so many loose ends that need fixed.
.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> There's a difference in "best health care" and "affordable health care."  We (US) still fall short on the latter.  Despite efforts to change, we still have millions of uninsured people and some of them do not get the quality of health care afforded to the rich.  Other countries emphasize more preventative health care and living.  They ban GMO products, strictly limit pesticides, and stress green living more than we do in this country.
> 
> We could learn some lessons from Canada and Europe.





d0ug said:


> Canada and Europe have the same problem that is a monopoly of the medical system.
> It could easily be corrected take away the monopoly and make all forum of medicine available.  Put a law that doctor has to give you a cure if it exist. After a few hundred doctors get thrown in jail there would be a return of the word cure back into the medical language.





Bettyann said:


> Actually, the U.S. only ranks #38 in the world for health care... It has to do with the health care business being just that....a _business._ The AMA, FDA, and Big Pharma are corporations more interested in power and making money than in promoting health.
> I have nothing to do with doctors unless I absolutely have to... I am not saying there aren't a few good doctors who have a conscience...and yes, broken bones and other cases need surgery, etc...
> But as for one's general health... we look To The Miraculous Pills for cures. I prefer vitamins, herbs, and homeopathics and being sensible about what you eat... plus, as we all know, a healthy attitude and mind-set is what really works miracles. What each of us believes or does, however, is not 'wrong'...its just the way we choose to experience this big ol' life! :love_heart:





BobF said:


> Many of those millions that do not want health insurance have reasons and justifications for not doing so.    I have known of several that want to stay free of medical insurance and especially the likes of what our government has recently pushed on us.
> 
> Some I know of only want to have emergency coverage and depend on their diets and habits to take care of the rest of their inconveniences.   Break an arm, get appendicitis, or heart problems, then their emergency health coverage will get them the best types of medical care.
> 
> ...





I put those four postings together because each reflects a slightly different view, each of which I respect.

Without wanting to thrust myself upon anyone, if you all wish, I can gladly contribute the raw facts about the German health care system, which is the oldest - and most stable - in the world. But only if you wish.

I do agree quite strongly with BettyAnn's point that, (if I understood it correctly) at the end of the day, each person is responsible for his or her own good health. As my uncle used to say: "our living habits pretty much ordain our dying habits".

I found that to be sage advice from a very sage man.


----------

